# Pet Help and Advice



## Northerner1012 (Feb 8, 2017)

I don't really know how to open this up appropriately. The wife and I just got back from the vet with our GSD and are struggling to grasp the some of  the worst possible news I think I have ever received in the short 23 years I've been alive. Tomorrow, we will be taking Bo to the Oconlogist to discuss our options with him and the C word that I really cannot bring myself to say quite yet without dissolving into a mess. Bo will be 3 in May and I do not know if anyone here has experienced this before so I am very humbly asking for any advice in regards to chemo as that word was thrown around in the vet's office. I appreciate all assistance. I apologize for starting a new thread on this, however, I didn't want to drag down all of the happy photos of everyone's pets with this awful news. Thank you.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 8, 2017)

As a lifetime dog owner, here is my perspective.

In the end you are likely going to be forced to choose between putting  your pup down, or doing treatment to extend life.

You cannot explain to a dog what is happening; so here is the question you have to answer,  is the treatment going to make you feel better, or your dog.

Very sorry to read.  Post a pic if you would.


----------



## Dame (Feb 8, 2017)

Our Schnauzer developed cancer at the same time my husband was fighting it. I would never put a dog through that on the off chance it would work. I'm only speaking for myself but that poor handsome dog deserved better than chemo. He and the hubby are together now and I have no regrets.


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 8, 2017)

It's the hardest thing to do....I hate you are having to make that painful and difficult decision, and Bo being so young.

You have to seriously take a long look at yourself and ask what is best for Bo......the whole quality of life, or daily pain thing. It might be something you have to go with one day at a time.....he might respond great to it....he might not.  It might be good one week, bad the next....there is no easy answer Northerner.  

My thoughts are with you and your family


----------



## x SF med (Feb 8, 2017)

Quality of life, the dog's - not yours, is the key thing here.  do what you think is right, but remember the advice above, the dog is not going to understand the extra pain from chemo.  I've had pets that were diagnosed with the big C, I made the final days as comfortable as I could, and was there when the vet put an end to the suffering.  It sucks, no matter what.


----------



## Northerner1012 (Feb 8, 2017)

Thank you for all of the advice. Having had some time to collect myself and discuss things with the wife, I could never put my comfort over my pup's. It's just a very jagged and bitter pill to swallow is all. We were told by the vet that the Oncologist would be seeing us tomorrow, however, when we called her, she has us down for Tuesday afternoon. It's a bit long of a wait in my opinion, but that's all she has available.  I've never dealt with this before. Growing up, we were never in the position to have a dog so Bo is my very first one. I'll return with hopefully more information come Tuesday.

Per @Ooh-Rah 's request, I've attached some pictures of him. Again, thank you for the support







t.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 8, 2017)

.


----------



## Northerner1012 (Feb 8, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> You did not say where the cancer is, and that is important.
> 
> Bo is a beautiful friend, enjoy the time you have with him.



Apologies for not clarifying in the initial post. I have been able to cool myself and the wife down a bit since this afternoon. He's sleeping on his bed now comfortably completely unaware of what's going on.  

The tumor was found in the back of his mouth on the roof and has been observed by the vet clear into his throat. We took him in last Friday to see why he was being lethargic and not eating. They found a mass and cut it out, sent it out, and then did X-rays to see if there were any more. Luckily, they found nothing else. Today for the follow-up, we received the results. Unfortunately, I wasn't able to get much information from our Vet as he isn't the Oncologist he referred us to. He did say, however, that the spread wasn't observed in the throat on Friday and for it to be so today is a dire sign. Having zero experience in these matters, I guess I am taking things literally without being able to delineate good news from bad news. I hear the C word and it's hard to get me off of it.

I will keep you informed come Tuesday. Also, thank you for the kind sentiment on my buddy and the kind generosity from everyone. This is helping me rationalize everything and break down the hysteria.


----------



## Muppet (Feb 9, 2017)

Echo all that was stated. I will pray brother. Seeing your pet (a family member) takes a piece of us. Bo is a handsome boy brother. 

M.


----------



## Northerner1012 (Feb 9, 2017)

Muppet said:


> Echo all that was stated. I will pray brother. Seeing your pet (a family member) takes a piece of us. Bo is a handsome boy brother.
> 
> M.



I appreciate the kind words from you as well as everyone here.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 9, 2017)

Can't offer any advice other than what's already been said.  So sorry you, your wife and more importantly Bo has to go through this.  Cancer is a horrible thing.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 9, 2017)

RackMaster said:


> Can't offer any advice other than what's already been said.  So sorry you, your wife and more importantly Bo has to go through this.  Cancer is a horrible thing.



This^^^

And it just kills you when you see your pup going through stuff like this. Just don't let him suffer, man. Please. I've seen people who can't let go and keep the dog well past the time when he/she should have been put to rest.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 9, 2017)

[Q


----------



## Northerner1012 (Feb 9, 2017)

Ocoka One said:


> This^^^
> 
> And it just kills you when you see your pup going through stuff like this. Just don't let him suffer, man. Please. I've seen people who can't let go and keep the dog well past the time when he/she should have been put to rest.



I've swallowed the bitter pill and am not looking forward to this appointment, however, it's been made abundantly clear to me that we sign up for this when taking on any animal as a family member. His comfort outweighs mine and my wife's at this time and despite how bad this hurts, I've got enough common sense to know that he is hurting worse. It's my responsibility to accept that. Stand by for further word. Thank you again.


----------



## Northerner1012 (Feb 14, 2017)

ALCON, 
   Visit with the Oncologist never happened on account of us deciding that waiting was doing more harm to him after making several phone calls to find earlier openings. After going to the Vet, he took one look at his mouth and completely understood why we skipping the specialist. The house immediately feels emptier without him being there to greet us at the door, but I know at least he's not hurting any more. Again, thank you all for the help with getting through this. If anyone feels the thread should be closed past this, please do so.


----------



## Grunt (Feb 14, 2017)

I am sorry for your loss. My sincerest condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 14, 2017)

[Q


----------



## Dame (Feb 14, 2017)

That was a very brave decision. My heartfelt condolences.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 14, 2017)

I am so sorry for your loss.  It never gets easier; in fact I think with each dog it gets a little harder.  When we eventually lose our Cocker, "charlie", forget about it.  I'll be a wreck.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 14, 2017)

So sorry for you and your wife's loss.


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 14, 2017)

RIP Bo...open fields


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 14, 2017)

Hate for "C"


----------



## RustyShackleford (Feb 15, 2017)

Sorry man...that sucks.


----------



## pardus (Feb 15, 2017)

I was a Veterinary Technician for 10 years. Cancer always ends with the death of the beloved family member/pet. People always wrestle with the choice of treatment, and what level of treatment vs humane euthanasia. 
You absolutely made the right choice. Don't ever doubt that.
As was stated earlier and as you realised, Bo's quality of life was the main concern here. You did the right thing for Bo. Trust me. 
I'm sincerely sorry for your loss.


----------



## Northerner1012 (Feb 17, 2017)

Sorry for the extended delay, been deliberately keeping myself and the wife busy to get past it all. Today was the first day that we woke up and felt okay with it all. The quietness of the house was the big heartache for us after everything. Everyone here has been a massive help to me personally, especially with handling the processing the diagnosis last week. There will be more dogs, that we know, but it's just a hard thing to get a handle on. Thank you all.


----------



## pardus (Feb 17, 2017)

Go get yourself a puppy soon. You won't regret it.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 17, 2017)

I


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 24, 2017)

Sorry for the loss of your pup. I always find it appropriate to post this Carson classic in times like this:


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 24, 2017)

[Q


----------



## Northerner1012 (Feb 25, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Sorry for the loss of your pup. I always find it appropriate to post this Carson classic in times like this:




Thank you for this video. This week was easier than the last but this one video is really something else. I guess it's compounded with the fact that my boy's name was Bo. Man I miss him. Again, thank you. thank you all for this thread.


----------

